# Huge eBay Charity Auction to Save 4x4 Trails/Outdoor Recreation



## treadlightly (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys! So our 3rd Annual Tread Lightly! Charity Auction is now live on eBay. It’s bigger than ever this year. We’ve got about 200 items from 50 companies that will be auctioned with bids starting at 40% to 75% percent off retail prices. 100% of the money raised will go to help keep offroad trails and the great outdoors beautiful, healthy, and open to the public.

A *FEW* Featured Items 
Grizzly 450 EPS ATV from Yamaha
Gator CX Utility Vehicle from John Deere
Outdoor, Camping, Hiking and Fishing Gear from Cabela’s
TeraFlex SpeedBump Bumpstop Kit
M8000 Warn Winch
$100 Gift Certificates to Quadratec
Hennessy Expedition A-Sym Zip Hammock
Hunting Gear from Browning 
Eco friendly Backpacking Gear from TwoKnobbyTires.com
25-Pack Personal Disposable Toilets from Biffy Bag
Portable Camp Sink from Sea to Summit
Telepro Avalanche Shovel from Voile-USA
Luxury Map Mattress from Therm-a-Rest
PIAA OE Driving Lights from West Coast Offroad
Signal® Mirrors from Muth Mirror Systems
$500 Gift Certificate to BDS Suspension
Flat Style Fender Flares from Bushwacker
$500 Gift Certificate to ZoneOffroad.com
Winch Isolators from Daystar Products
Crush Proof, Water Proof Case from Off Road Trail Tools
Pocket Tire Plugger from Stop & Go International
The Ultimate Jeep Gift Basket from California Jeep Authority
Remote Control Crawler from ultimateoffroadauctions.com
Hi-Lift XT-485 X-treme Jack
Seat Belt Pads from Jettrim
Fridge Freezer donated by ARB Accessories

Check out the entire auction and help out our important cause right here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spam*

Sounds like SPAM to me..............:spam::spam::spam:


----------

